# Coronavirus Now In France



## Wooie1958 (Jan 25, 2020)

I see it`s now in France with 3 confirmed cases, 1 in Bordeaux and 2 in Paris









						China coronavirus: Death toll rises as disease spreads
					

Fifteen more people have died from the virus in China, as the country celebrates Lunar New Year.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 25, 2020)

It will be here soon


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2020)

Do not fear it will have to leave within 90 days !
Apologies a serious problem but given another thread..I could not resist.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 25, 2020)

Going soon eeeck.


----------



## groyne (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank goodness we're in Spain.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 25, 2020)

phillybarbour said:


> Going soon eeeck.



We are as well but we`ll be heading for the south east so touch wood, wind in the right direction and all the malarky etc. etc. it stays in the west.


----------



## witzend (Jan 25, 2020)

A Friend told me that all travel between european countries is likely to be stopped if it continues spreading


----------



## witzend (Jan 29, 2020)

See on the news tonight that 600 English are being evacuated from China and put in a quarantine camp for a month in the UK


----------



## Gnomus (Jan 30, 2020)

witzend said:


> See on the news tonight that 600 English are being evacuated from China and put in a quarantine camp for a month in the UK


Im sure they will let the Welsh, Irish and Scots on as well


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 30, 2020)

CHBrinton said:


> Im sure they will let the Welsh, Irish and Scots on as well



the Scots will want their own independent plane


----------



## witzend (Jan 30, 2020)

Plane loaded at airport an not allowed to take off


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 30, 2020)

On the move tonight. Feel so sorry for a young couple with a tiny baby. Would be anxious if it was mine.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 30, 2020)

My brothers flight tonight is delayed because the cleaners won’t clean it as it came from Hong Kong.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 30, 2020)

2cv said:


> My brothers flight tonight is delayed because the cleaners won’t clean it as it came from Hong Kong.


Divert it to Bugsworth.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm wondering now if I should've gone more Mad Max with my conversion.


----------



## Jayg (Jan 30, 2020)

Let it in I say
Cut down on the pension Bill!


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hong Kong fluey.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 30, 2020)

Just hope there's no kung flu fighting on the plane. 

Joking aside I'm quite concerned about how far this is going to spread...


----------

